# Top 10 unfairly neglected operas?



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Gramophone magazine has this feature:

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/feature/top-10-unfairly-neglected-operas

As far as opera goes I haven't explored much beyond the obvious "biggies" like Mozart, Rossini, Donizetti, Verdi, Wagner, Puccini so I'm afraid I don't know any of these works and the tiny audio snippets you can hear are not enough to really form an opinion - I'm sure there are many here who will be familiar with these - any thoughts for those of us who haven't explored these pieces?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Fat Bob said:


> Gramophone magazine has this feature:
> 
> http://www.gramophone.co.uk/feature/top-10-unfairly-neglected-operas
> 
> As far as opera goes I haven't explored much beyond the obvious "biggies" like Mozart, Rossini, Donizetti, Verdi, Wagner, Puccini so I'm afraid I don't know any of these works and the tiny audio snippets you can hear are not enough to really form an opinion - I'm sure there are many here who will be familiar with these - any thoughts for those of us who haven't explored these pieces?


Actually, though I know _of_ all of them, and have heard bits and pieces from one or two, including extended excerpts from Walton's *Troilus and Cressida* (in the recording made by the composer with Schwarzkopf as Cressida), I don't think I've heard any of them complete. All worth investigating, I think.

I'd add Faure's *Penelope* to the list and Delius's *A Village Romeo and Juliet*.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

They didn´t list Iris.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Unwarranted neglect in any shape or form is unfortunate but at least there are recordings of those listed. There are a few that are of interest to me which haven't seen the light of day on DC yet, if at all.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Unwarranted neglect in any shape or form is unfortunate but at least there are recordings of those listed. There are a few that are of interest to me which haven't seen the light of day on CD yet, if at all.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've heard the recordings of most of these , but this is still a pretty arbitrary listing given the many others which deserve to be better known .
How about The Excursions of Mr. Broucek (bro-check ) by Janacek . King Roger by Karol Szymanowski .
Le Roi Artus (King Arthur ) by Ernest Chausson . Padmavati by Albert Roussel .
Feuersnot by Richard Strauss . By Rimsky-Korsakov : May Night . Sadko . The Tsar's Bride ..
The Snow Maiden . Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh . Dvorak : The Devil & Kate . 
Dimitrij . Smetana : Dalibor . Enescu : Oedipe . (Oedipus ) . Franz Schmidt : Notre Dame .
Glinka : Ruslan & Ludmilla . Respighi : La Fiamma . Nielsen : Saul & David .
Tchaikovsky : The Enchantress . The Maid of Orleans . Howard Hanson : Merry Mount .
Massenet : Le Jongleur De Notre Dame . Mascagni : L'Amico Fritz .
I could go on and on .


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

superhorn said:


> I've heard the recordings of most of these , but this is still a pretty arbitrary listing given the many others which deserve to be better known .
> How about The Excursions of Mr. Broucek (bro-check ) by Janacek . King Roger by Karol Szymanowski .
> Le Roi Artus (King Arthur ) by Ernest Chausson . Padmavati by Albert Roussel .
> Feuersnot by Richard Strauss . By Rimsky-Korsakov : May Night . Sadko . The Tsar's Bride ..
> ...


Well the list could go on _ad infinitum_ of course.

From your list, Szymanowski's *King Roger* did have a very successful run of performances at Covent Garden last season, and I think you'll find the Rimsky-Korsakov operas, and Glinka's *Russlan and Ludmilla* are quite often performed in Russia.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For those who want something else, there's a world out there:* Opera Rara.*
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ll/Opera+Rara/medium-CD
But to say they are neglected?
I think so, but the again, people want another Traviata / Butterfly etc


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

A few other neglected ones besides L'amore dei tre re" which was mentioned, are:
The Consul
Mefistofele
The Saint of Bleecker Street
Poliuto


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

nina foresti said:


> A few other neglected ones besides L'amore dei tre re" which was mentioned, are:
> The Consul
> Mefistofele
> The Saint of Bleecker Street
> Poliuto


I'm not sure Mefistofele is so neglected as I'll have seen 3 different productions within a year, However Boito's *Nerone* definitely is. It has some beautiful tunes.

Wolf-Ferrari's *Jewels of the Madonna* is definitely deserving of a wider audience. I loved the production I saw in Bratislava earlier this year.

Mascagni's *Iris* and *L'Amico Fritz* should also be staged more often.

I agree with a previous mention, Glinka's and Rimsky-Korsakov's operas are rather neglected in the west.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

They didn't list Flotow's Martha which is a wonderful comic opera that is underrepresented on CD (only a few performances available) and not represented at all in commercial DVDs. Thankfully we have a great Martha recording with Lucia Popp. But still, we need a DVD.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Florestan said:


> They didn't list Flotow's Martha which is a wonderful comic opera that is underrepresented on CD (only a few performances available) and not represented at all in commercial DVDs. Thankfully we have a great Martha recording with Lucia Popp. But still, we need a DVD.


I actually saw it staged many, many years ago, though I can't now remember much about it, to tell the truth.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Fatale said: "I'm not sure Mefistofele is so neglected as I'll have seen 3 different productions within a year, However Boito's Nerone definitely is. It has some beautiful tunes."
Without even looking, I'll bet you're from Europe.
The only recent outing I know of, and flew to see, was San Francisco Opera about 3 or 4 years ago. Totally unacceptable for such a great opera.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

GregMitchell, the Rimsky-Korsakov operas are regularly performed in Russia as they have been since their premieres, but still not very well known elsewhere .
The Golden Cockerel was a big success at the now sadly defunct New York City opera long ago, 
and the Tsar's Bride has had a few productions outside of Russia in recent years , but they've never been repertoire staples outside of Russia.
Valery Gergiev and the Mariinsnky opera of St. Petersburg, have been taking a number of the Rimsky operas on tour and these have been recorded by Philips , and recently transferred to Decca after Phillips went under . They are absolutely essential for anyone who loves Russian opera , and Sadko is available on DVD, too .
Great news ! In a few years, Gergiev will conduct a new production at the Met of "The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh ! I can't wait ! This has been called the "Russian Parsifal ".


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

nina foresti said:


> Don Fatale said: "I'm not sure Mefistofele is so neglected as I'll have seen 3 different productions within a year, However Boito's Nerone definitely is. It has some beautiful tunes."
> Without even looking, I'll bet you're from Europe.
> The only recent outing I know of, and flew to see, was San Francisco Opera about 3 or 4 years ago. Totally unacceptable for such a great opera.


Your only consolation is you've seen arguably the best production. Maybe other North American companies dare not try to match it? Meanwhile it's currently quite common in Europe: http://www.operabase.com/oplist.cgi?is=mefistofele&sd=2&sm=12&sy=2015


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Sloe said:


> They didn´t list Iris.


I don't think it's supposed to be a comprensive list.
So many operas (now neglected) were composed in the last 400 years or so which is obvious to me a top 10 cannot be made (too few spots!).
For example very few twentieth century italian opera are nowadays sufficiently known (due to various reasons) and among them there are worthy ones of course.
For reference this list is just a small subset of 20th century italian Operas existing:
http://orfeovedovo.weebly.com/20th-century-italian-opera-catalogue.html



Don Fatale said:


> I'm not sure Mefistofele is so neglected as I'll have seen 3 different productions within a year, However Boito's *Nerone* definitely is. It has some beautiful tunes.
> 
> Wolf-Ferrari's *Jewels of the Madonna* is definitely deserving of a wider audience. I loved the production I saw in Bratislava earlier this year.
> 
> ...


Good suggestions.
In my opinion Nerone is Boito true greatest achievement in the music field.
Wolf-Ferrari composed many enjoyable operas about which the one I favour is I quatro rusteghi.
Many don't realize that Mascagni has written many worthy operas beyond his first one.
Works like L'amico Fritz, Guglielmo Ratcliff, Iris, Isabeau, Parisina and Il piccolo Marat (and to a lesser degree Zanetto and Lodoletta) are among his finest.

I do love the vocal lines in Rimsky-Korsakov's The legend of the invisible city of Kitezh and the maiden Fevronia (a bit too repetitive and complacent after a while but it's excused because what's there is great).


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Bardamu said:


> For reference this list is just a small subset of 20th century italian Operas existing:
> http://orfeovedovo.weebly.com/20th-century-italian-opera-catalogue.html


Wow, so that's just a list of Italian 20th century operas this guy has recordings of! Replicate this for other centuries and other countries and it's close to overwhelming. In my opinion it indicates a strong probability that the opera-going public are being deprived of some great music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Another under represented opera is Cherubini's Lodoiska. Several CD sets. No DVDs.

Also Donizetti's Adelia: Two CD sets, no DVD.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Isn’t this what the Wexford Festival is all about? 
Starting in 1951 they have featured lesser known (at the time) Opera’s like:
Bellini's La sonnambula 
Verdi's Ernani was presented in September 1961.
1962 L'amico Fritz 
1960s included Mirella Freni in Bellini's I puritani. Massenet's Don Quichotte was another standout in 1965 with the veteran bass Miroslav Cangalovic as Cervantes' old knight.
Delibes’ Lakmé in 1970 and Bizet's Les pêcheurs de perles in 1971.
1974 Thaïs produced in 2001.
In 1976, Cimarosa's one-man piece Il maestro di cappella. Other rare Italian operas of the 18th century were presented in 1979 and subsequent years.
Handel's Orlando, Floyd's Of Mice and Men and Mozart's Zaide. Spontini's La vestale 
Donizetti's L'assedio di Calais in 1991 and Tchaikovsky's Cherevichki in 1993.
William BalfeThe Rose of Castille
Meyerbeer's L'étoile du nord in 1996.
(source Wiki)

Only La Sonnambula and I Puritani have really entered the mainstream and I doubt that the later was really that obscure before them. That mean nothing they’ve discovered in the last 50 years has proven to be a breakout Opera.


Donizetti’s lesser known works are often rewarding. I have seen the following and would happily see them again in new productions: Elisabetta, Betly and Poliuto. But they remain curio’s and a major Opera house would be taking a substantial risk in scheduling them.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> Your only consolation is you've seen arguably the best production. Maybe other North American companies dare not try to match it? Meanwhile it's currently quite common in Europe: http://www.operabase.com/oplist.cgi?is=mefistofele&sd=2&sm=12&sy=2015


Supposedly, the Met Futures has it listed for 2016-2017 but then again they had it listed for this past year and dropped it. Guess it's a tough production (and expensive) to get together. Fingers crossed....


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

nina foresti said:


> Supposedly, the Met Futures has it listed for 2016-2017 but then again they had it listed for this past year and dropped it. Guess it's a tough production (and expensive) to get together. Fingers crossed....


Just pray they don't import the Munich one!


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Schumann's "Genoveva", Korngolds 'Die Katharin", Braunfel's "Die Vogel".


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

alan davis said:


> Schumann's "Genoveva", Korngolds 'Die Katharin", Braunfel's "Die Vogel".


I'll second that vote for _Die Vogel_. It's unique, beautiful, and enchanting, and with most of the cast dressed as birds could be a fascinating stage spectacle.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> I'll second that vote for _Die Vogel_.


I'll third that vote. I can thank Decca's _Entartete Musik_ series for having introduced me to _Die Vögel_, and other neglected gems like Pavel Haas' _Šarlatán_, Erwin Schulhoff's _Flammen_ and Franz Shreker's _Die Gezeichneten_, all of which deserve to be far better known.

Edit: Not forgetting Hans Krása's _Verlobung im Traum_. Didn't seem right to leave this one out after mentioning the others - it's every bit as good.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Die Tote Stadt by Korngold should be performed as often as Strauss' Frau Ohne Schatten or Ariadne auf Naxos in my opinion.

N.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Korngold and Schreker could always do with more productions. Ariane et Barbe Bleu by Dukas and Faure's Penelope are musically lovely also. Nice to see Mr Brucek mentioned above - for me, the most successful of Janacek's opera outside the big 3.

Of course I know little about the stories and how well they would play as dramas


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Kurtág's 'Endgame' — hasn't even premiered yet but it's destined to be utterly neglected.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

I really would have liked to see more pre-20th century representatives.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Bardamu said:


> I don't think it's supposed to be a comprensive list.
> So many operas (now neglected) were composed in the last 400 years or so which is obvious to me a top 10 cannot be made (too few spots!).
> For example very few twentieth century italian opera are nowadays sufficiently known (due to various reasons) and among them there are worthy ones of course.


They have the right to pick their operas and I have the right to have my opinions. For me the only operas that contains as beautiful music as Pietro Mascagni´s _Iris _are the operas by Richard Wagner.
Personally I think Italian 20th century opera is just as good as Italian 19th century opera.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Humphrey Searle's _Diary of a Madman_ for four singers, chamber orchestra and electronic effects. This opera, like most of Searle's output, has yet to see the light of day on disc and I assume performances are hardly any less rare. It was premiered in Berlin in 1958 (conducted by Hermann Scherchen) and won an IRC prize in 1960 but there my trail goes cold. The work sounds intriguing - I really hope to hear it in some shape or form before mortality catches up with me.


----------



## KirbyH (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll definitely second Korngold and Schreker here - though I think Korngold's Die Tote Stadt would be a good icebreaker for unfamiliar operas. And to think, it was once played the world over. Ah well. Schreker's Der Ferne Klang and Die Gezeichneten as well. Not at all hard music to listen to, and Gezeichneten at least has received a very good recording, back in the early 90s on Decca. I wouldn't be without that recording.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Lyricus said:


> I really would have liked to see more pre-20th century representatives.


A relatively early Opera masterpiece like Antonio Cesti's Orontea (with the revision by Vito Frazzi, another underestimated opera composer) would have fit the bill.



Sloe said:


> They have the right to pick their operas and I have the right to have my opinions. For me the only operas that contains as beautiful music as Pietro Mascagni´s _Iris _are the operas by Richard Wagner.
> Personally I think Italian 20th century opera is just as good as Italian 19th century opera.


Iris is an extremely good and underappreciated Opera (Mascagni's best one in my opinion).

Also I agree with you that Italian 20th century opera is just as good as Italian 19th century opera, too bad the former is so obscure at least at the moment.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

There are hundreds, not to say thousands, of neglected operas that can do with some more exposure. However, the average opera fan (and average opera house director) is rather conservative, and prefer to stick to a relatively low number of titles.

Just to add one to the many already mentioned, I'd go for a wonderful piece by a very well known composer: Bellini's _Beatrice di Tenda_:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

schigolch said:


> There are hundreds, not to say thousands, of neglected operas that can do with some more exposure. However, the average opera fan (and average opera house director) is rather conservative, and prefer to stick to a relatively low number of titles.
> 
> Just to add one to the many already mentioned, I'd go for a wonderful piece by a very well known composer: Bellini's _Beatrice di Tenda_:


One of my favourite operas.

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

schigolch said:


> There are hundreds, not to say thousands, of neglected operas that can do with some more exposure. However, the average opera fan (and average opera house director) is rather conservative, and prefer to stick to a relatively low number of titles.
> 
> Just to add one to the many already mentioned, I'd go for a wonderful piece by a very well known composer: Bellini's _Beatrice di Tenda_:


At least 4 commercial recordings available:tiphat:

Dame Joan Sutherland
Mariana Nicolesco
Lucia Alberti 
Edita Gruverova.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I must confess that usually when I hear a 'neglected' opera I can understand why it is neglected!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Pugg said:


> At least 4 commercial recordings available:tiphat:
> 
> Dame Joan Sutherland
> Mariana Nicolesco
> ...


There are a few more, including the one linked in the youtube above that is released in DVD, or an interesting one with Gencer conducted by Gui with the ending cabaletta replaced by a reprise of 'Angiol di pace'.

Of the recordings with Ms. Sutherland, one of them conducted by Votto, instead of her husband, this one is wonderful:










I'm fond also of the available bootlegs with Devia.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

None. I think the ones that are neglected are neglected for good reason.
ducks.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Paul Dessau has some fine, if little known operas on the Berlin Classics label. Also available in the Brilliant Classics box set.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> None. I think the ones that are neglected are neglected for good reason.
> ducks.


Are they necessarily musical quality reasons, or economics?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Itullian said:


> None. I think the ones that are neglected are neglected for good reason.
> ducks.


Does that include Rossini´s Willhelm Tell?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Die Tote Stadt by Korngold should be performed as often as Strauss' Frau Ohne Schatten or Ariadne auf Naxos in my opinion.
> 
> N.


DIE TOTE STADT does indeed seem to be rare, so I feel lucky to have seen a live performance of it. At the time I was obsessed with Strauss' ELEKTRA, so the first thing I noticed about Korngold's music was that it was very Strauss-like.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

In fact, when "Die Tote Stadt" was premiered, a very young Korngold was hailed by the critics as a happy combination of Strauss and Puccini.

I certainly agree with that vision.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> None. I think the ones that are neglected are neglected for good reason.
> ducks.


There are exceptions, such as Flotow's Martha which is adequately represented on CD but has no commercial DVD.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Catalani's: Loreley is much in need of a commercial recording.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loreley_(opera)


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Sloe said:


> Does that include Rossini´s Willhelm Tell?


Is that really as neglected as the ones in the list?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Lyricus said:


> Is that really as neglected as the ones in the list?


Probably not but if you are really fond of that opera you would probably like it to be performed more often.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am partway into my first listen to Wagner's Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) and loving it. Alas, a quick check of Amazon and Ebay indicate there are no commercial DVDs of this opera.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Lyricus said:


> Is that really as neglected as the ones in the list?


By the way I heard Rossini´s Wilhelm Tell recently and it is great. Much better than the Barber of Seville. Truly a neglected opera.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sloe said:


> By the way I heard Rossini´s Wilhelm Tell recently and it is great. Much better than the Barber of Seville. Truly a neglected opera.


I have not heard William Tell, but was not impressed with Barber of Seville, other than that my CD and DVD of the Barber have Teresa Berganza who is very impressive.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is another neglected opera. The CD is extremely expensive on Amazon, but at least there is a DVD for a reasonable price. I am watching it now and it is excellent.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Prokofiev Fiery Angel

There is an older Russian recording and the preferred Järvi, but both are out of print and expensive. I am fortunate to have the latter (coming up soon for a replay).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Golden Cockerel /Rimsky-Korsakov 
Thank heaven we do have a great recording by Beverly Sills/ Norman Treigle.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Florestan said:


> Here is another neglected opera.


Thanks, Florestan. I'm well into obscure operas, but this is a new one on me. I'll see if I can check it out.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Thanks, Florestan. I'm well into obscure operas, but this is a new one on me. I'll see if I can check it out.


The Henry VIII DVD is dirt cheap (under $20 used shipped) and is a fine production. I just finished it last night. Total 3 hrs 20 minutes including about 11 minutes of curtain calls. The person who plays Henry VIII is superb--comes across as cold and calculating, emotionless, really spooky. Queen Catherine and Queen Ann are both excellent too. I encourage you to buy the DVD ASAP as it is one you don't want to miss.


----------



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Prokofiev Fiery Angel
> 
> There is an older Russian recording and the preferred Järvi, but both are out of print and expensive. I am fortunate to have the latter (coming up soon for a replay).


They are doing it at the Bavarian State Opera, the next performance's to be in July. I myself am not a big fan of Prokofiev, but with a cast like the one they have there I would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Autumn Leaves said:


> They are doing it at the Bavarian State Opera, the next performance's to be in July. I myself am not a big fan of Prokofiev, but with a cast like the one they have there I would highly recommend it to anyone.


I remember in the 90's London and Paris had productions of The Fiery Angel around the same time. I saw both and they were each excellent in their distinctive styles. I'd love to see either again. Perhaps I might get to Munich for this.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Perhaps they do not belong among the top ten, but these two deserve more than one recording.








The Pazzi conspiracy done as a verismo grand opera. The closest analogue among better known works is Simon Boccanegra. I think this was Domingo's last recording as a tenor.








A frothy farce. I have the earlier budget reissue, but I am showing the cover of a new reissue (set for 1/29/16).


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Perhaps they do not belong among the top ten, but these two deserve more than one recording.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have listened to that opera several times and I must say that I don´t think it is that good. If there is one Leoncavallo opera that is neglected I would say it is La Boheme.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> I have listened to that opera several times and I must say that I don´t think it is that good. If there is one Leoncavallo opera that is neglected I would say it is La Boheme.


Thank goodness, we have the gorgeous and ever stylish singing Lucia Popp on a good recording of that one :tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Here is another neglected opera. The CD is extremely expensive on Amazon, but at least there is a DVD for a reasonable price. I am watching it now and it is excellent.


Wow, Florestan, thank you so much! I didn't know about that DVD at all, and in spite of it being prohibitively priced in Europe I managed to order it from Amazon.com using your link, working out at just over £18 in total. Saint Saens is so underrated in my opinion. Here is the creator of the role of Henry, Jean Lassalle, who certainly looked the part:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

And with Philippe Rouillon the DVD has an excellent Henry VIII:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

GregMitchell said:


> I actually saw it [Flotow's Martha] staged many, many years ago, though I can't now remember much about it, to tell the truth.


Here is a good summary: http://www.musicwithease.com/flotow-martha-synopsis.html


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

1. Bizet: Djamileh
2. Massenet: Hérodiade 
3. Saint-Saëns: La princesse jaune
4. Haydn: Il mondo della luna
5. Massenet: Manon
6. Reyer: Salammbô 
7. Bruneau: Messidor
8. Laparra: La jota
9. Chabrier: L'étoile
10. Haydn: L'incontro improvviso


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Paul Dessau has some fine, if little known operas on the Berlin Classics label. Also available in the Brilliant Classics box set.


Yes, I'd buy them like a shot if I could acquire English translations of the libretti. They are available on download but in German only. Serves me right for being a monoglot, I suppose.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I think they're neglected for a reason.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Itullian said:


> I think they're neglected for a reason.


Spot on, if even Opera Rara don't touch the score it must be obscure.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Catalani's: Loreley is much in need of a commercial recording.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loreley_(opera)


I've been listening to Loreley today and what a fantastic opera it is. I'm not much taken with La Wally and so hadn't tried it before. It's very good and stands beside Leoncavallo's Boheme, Fedora and Iris as a second tier late romantic Italian opera that should be performed more often (as in more than almost never).

N.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

So far I haven't encountered any operas outside the standard repertoire that I would consider masterpieces, or even great. But there are some good ones. Rimsky-Korsakov's _May Night_ has a lot of very beautiful music in it. Napravnik's _Dubrovsky_ has some worthwhile moments. I agree with those who think _Die Tote Stadt_ is underrated. Reyer's _Sigurd_ has its moments. For the most part though, I think audiences of the past made very good decisions.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

vivalagentenuova said:


> So far I haven't encountered any operas outside the standard repertoire that I would consider masterpieces, or even great. But there are some good ones. Rimsky-Korsakov's _May Night_ has a lot of very beautiful music in it. Napravnik's _Dubrovsky_ has some worthwhile moments. I agree with those who think _Die Tote Stadt_ is underrated. Reyer's _Sigurd_ has its moments. For the most part though, I think audiences of the past made very good decisions.


I agree that there aren't top drawer works out there that stand up against Traviata, Otello, Don Giovanni, Tosca, Butterfly, Parsifal or Tristan. The top 10 - 15 works are favourites for a reason and those plus others that are regularly revived (say every five years) are mostly the right works to be considered the core rep. However, when you get to the third drawer stuff (revivable every 40 years or so) there are plenty of operas that deserve to be in that bracket that are overlooked. Some early Verdi (Stifelio in particular), Die Tote Stadt and a whole host of verismo and to a lesser extent bel canto works.

N.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Einojuhani Rautavaara* has written nine operas, and as far as I can tell, they are worthwhile works.

Kaivos (The Mine) (1957-1958/1960/1963)
Apollo contra Marsyas (1970)
The Myth of Sampo (1974/1982)
Thomas (1982-1985)
Vincent (1986-1987)
The House of the Sun (Auringon talo), chamber opera (1989-1990)
The Gift of the Magi (Tietäjien lahja), chamber opera (1993-1994)
Aleksis Kivi (1995-1996)
Rasputin (2001-2003)


----------



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

Heinrich Marschner has written a whole huge list of operas, and they are hardly ever remembered today (I realize it, they were completely eclipsed by Wagner). I've listened to _Hans Heiling_ and _Der Templer und die Jüdin_, and they are very beautiful. There is a recording of the latter on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSJXfom7rdgfds3fcfFUZc9iqshCrIErE, which I think is definitely worth watching (I haven't heard about most of the cast anywhere else, but they give a wonderful performance, and Jan-Hendrik Rootering sings Beaumanoir).

Some of the operas by Rimsky-Korsakov are standard repertoire in Russia (_The Tsar's Bride_, in particular, seems to be a must for every opera company), but some have fallen into obscurity even here. _Koshchey the Deathless_, for example - it is not based on Pushkin and it's extremely short (just a little over an hour). But the music is as lovely as in Rimsky-Korsakov's major pieces, and, as one critic said, it's just right for those who think the major pieces have too much padding in-between the drama.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Weber seems neglected altogether outside of German-speaking countries. There seems to be a widespread love for _Der Freischutz_ that's resulted in a number of fine recordings but isn't enough to get it performed on this side of the Atlantic. _Euryanthe?_ Forget it. It's considered to have a poor libretto, but its villain, Eglantine, is a juicy part for a dramatic soprano and offers a foretaste of Wagner's Ortrud. There's also some nice pre-Wagnerian chromatic harmony. Surely it deserves an occasional outing.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> Weber seems neglected altogether outside of German-speaking countries. There seems to be a widespread love for _Der Freischutz_ that's resulted in a number of fine recordings but isn't enough to get it performed on this side of the Atlantic. _Euryanthe?_ Forget it. It's considered to have a poor libretto, but its villain, Eglantine, is a juicy part for a dramatic soprano and offers a foretaste of Wagner's Ortrud. There's also some nice pre-Wagnerian chromatic harmony. Surely it deserves an occasional outing.


Yes! Yes! Yes! Weber really deserves a bit more attention than he receives at the moment.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> Weber seems neglected altogether outside of German-speaking countries. There seems to be a widespread love for _Der Freischutz_ that's resulted in a number of fine recordings but isn't enough to get it performed on this side of the Atlantic. _Euryanthe?_ Forget it. It's considered to have a poor libretto, but its villain, Eglantine, is a juicy part for a dramatic soprano and offers a foretaste of Wagner's Ortrud. There's also some nice pre-Wagnerian chromatic harmony. Surely it deserves an occasional outing.





annaw said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! Weber really deserves a bit more attention than he receives at the moment.


Agreed. _Der Freischütz _hasn't been performed at the MET in decades. But it should be performed a lot more.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Massenet's *La Navarraise*, which is like verismo opera and short. I recall a one LP issue with _Lucia Popp_, which has a mad-scene type ending, with the soprano laughing maniacally. Unfortunately, I don recollect any of the music.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

First and foremost, anything by Fromental Halévy (1799-1862) that isn't _La Juive_.

Halévy was the leader of the French school of opera composers; he was praised for his profound science (sometimes too advanced for contemporaries used to simpler stuff), his dramatic understanding, and his penetrating melancholy.

At the very least *L'Eclair *(1835) (a musical tour de force with only four singers and no chorus, written to prove that the success of _La Juive_ didn't rely on spectacle) and the three opéras-comiques of the late 1840s, *Les Mousquetaires de la Reine* (1846), *Le val d'Andorre* (1848), and *La fée aux roses* (1849), three of the biggest successes in that theatre's history.

As to grand opéra: we need a new recording of *Charles VI* (1843) (Bru Zane might oblige?). *Guido et Ginevra* (1838) - set in Renaissance Florence during the Plague - has a superb tomb scene, but suffers from a superfluous last act. Opera Rara will record this with Michael Spyres.

*La Tempesta* (1850), his Shakespearean opera in Italian, written for London; it was a brilliant success at first, but the run ended when the ballerina left the cast. Right up Opera Rara's street.

Perhaps also *Le Shérif* (1839) (Berlioz: ""Never has M. Halévy been so abundant, so rich, and above all so original... I experienced almost from start to finish that rare pleasure that bold, novel, and skilfully co-ordinated compositions give to musicians."); *Le Guitarrero* (1841); and *La dame de pique* (1850), a clever plot whose score has been called a magnificent jewel case.

Apart from Halévy...

Cherubini's *Faniska* (1806): With this opera, Haydn and Beethoven hailed Cherubini as the greatest dramatic composer of the age.

Ernest Reyer's *La statue* (1861): Bizet thought it the most remarkable work written in France for twenty or thirty years. Massenet, who played the timpani in the orchestra, called it a superb score. Berlioz found it moving; the melody was original, witty and natural, the harmony was colourful, and the instrumentation was energetic without brutality or violence.

Giovanni Pacini's *Lorenzino de' Medici* (1858): "a superb opera by Pacini, and one that for a time made me stagger in my Verdi faith. It is so fresh, so original, and combines musical science so well with ear-haunting and simple melody that it appears to me astonishing that it has not obtained a reputation out of Italy." (_Dwight's Journal of Music_)
and *Niccolò de' Lapi* (1873): "Meyerbeer and Wagner and the Verdi of _Forza del Destino_, of _Don Carlos_, of _Aida_, have found a powerful rival, a true titan, in the immense and stupendous finale of the second act." (_La Riforma_)


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Can't come up with ten right now, but

Montemezzi: L'Amore dei tre Re
Delius: A village Romeo and Juliet
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz (not performed at Covent Garden since 1892)
Ponchielli: La Gioconda (incredibly never staged at Covent Garden since 1883 - just two concert performances in 2004)


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini


I *love* this opera. I find it hilarious and fun, and the music is superb. Definitely underrated. I also enjoy what I've heard of his _Beatrice et Benedict_.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

vivalagentenuova said:


> I *love* this opera. I find it hilarious and fun, and the music is superb. Definitely underrated. I also enjoy what I've heard of his _Beatrice et Benedict_.


I'm a fan of Beatrice et Benedict, however the Shakespeare comedy is one of my least favourites. The opera doesn't quite work dramatically, but that can be rectified as it has spoken dialogue which can be reworked.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> I'm a fan of Beatrice et Benedict, however the Shakespeare comedy is one of my least favourites. The opera doesn't quite work dramatically, but that can be rectified as it has spoken dialogue which can be reworked.
> 
> N.


Me too, but I also love the Shakespeare play. In fact it's one of my favourites, mostly because of the Beatrice and Benedict storyline. All the Dogberry stuff can overstay its welcome, but I put up with it rather in the way I put up with all the Ochs stuff in *Der Rosenkavalier* for the sake of the Marschallin, Octavian and Sophie.


----------



## sstucky (Apr 4, 2020)

Cardillac
Mathis der Maler
Makropoulos
Penthesilea
Frau ohne Schatten
Gloriana


----------



## ManuelMozart95 (Sep 29, 2018)

Resurrezione by Franco Alfano. One of the greatest Italian Operas of that time period and unfairly neglected.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

ManuelMozart95 said:


> Resurrezione by Franco Alfano. One of the greatest Italian Operas of that time period and unfairly neglected.


I agree! There isn't even a studio recording of it! (I would expect there to be a good modern recording on Bongiovanni or Dynamic of a live performance, but there isn't even one of those!)

I would add that much Verismo is underperformed. I listened to the Wagnerian Isabeau by Mascagni yesterday and what an enchanting work it is. The Bongiovanni recording is pretty much the only one in existence (although Cetra recorded excerpts under Serafin). Opera Holland Park in London performed it a few years ago and they have been reviving worthy verismo operas for some time.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

ManuelMozart95 said:


> Resurrezione by Franco Alfano. One of the greatest Italian Operas of that time period and unfairly neglected.


I'm not big on _verismo_ but it's one I'd like to hear.


----------

